# Randolph: "I'm a gangster"



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> So what is it, Zach Randolph? Are you a Knick or are you a gangster?
> 
> The question begs to be asked only because Randolph is known to have once proclaimed, "I'm a gangster, not a Blazer."


http://www.newsday.com/sports/baske...002jun30,0,4465781.story?coll=ny-knicks-print


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I never remember him stating that, or him being "known" to state that. Can anyone vouch for this?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Pure fiction I would think.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

maybe he said "I'm a pranksta, not a grazer"


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe he said "I'm slow and lazy, so if you think I'm gonna run da court, you'd be crazy!":biggrin:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

According to a comment made on the Newsday story, Randolph's neighbors are happy to see him go: 

"Being a Portland Oregon native, I have seen ZBo from beginning to, thankfully, the end. He is the poster child of what a thug gets away with simply because he can play basketball.

His neighbors in Stafford were so glad to see him go, that they are planning neighborhood party. *ZBo has terrorized his neighborhood with gunfire, loud parties all hours of the night, screaming and other such idiotic actions."*

--Rick, Molalla, OR


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I remember the "gangsta" statement. I believe the lady who accused him of being a bad boy in that hotel room told Crapzano that Zach said that. How credible is she? Thats your call.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

What a fool.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

hahahahahha that's hilarious. 

and NY media begins!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

First off, I don't really believe that he said that, but it is possible.

I find myself torn. On one hand I wish the best for Zach and that he proves that he is really a good player, good teammate and a young man growing up finally to stay out of trouble. But on the other hand, I want him to blow up and do something real stupid, proving our deal was brilliant.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, if people and Zach think Quick/Canzano are the worst media types in the nation, the NY media is probably 100x more critical and worse.

Zach is gonna wish he was on better behavior in Portland, dealing with all that crap over there. The fans freakin' boo a baseball player who hits .300+, 40-50 HRs and 120 RBIs a season.
And being on a still pitiful Knicks team won't help. Curry and Zach will work just as much as Marbury/Francis did.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

The real poll we should all jump in on is how long does it take ZBO to get in huge freaking trouble in NYC? My bet is spring at the very latest!!


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Nate McVillain said:


> First off, I don't really believe that he said that, but it is possible.
> 
> I find myself torn. On one hand I wish the best for Zach and that he proves that he is really a good player, good teammate and a young man growing up finally to stay out of trouble. *But on the other hand, I want him to blow up and do something real stupid, proving our deal was brilliant.*


(Emphasis is mine)


Well, there's already a precedent for that when you think about it.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> "Being a Portland Oregon native, I have seen ZBo from beginning to, thankfully, the end. He is the poster child of what a thug gets away with simply because he can play basketball.
> 
> His neighbors in Stafford were so glad to see him go, that they are planning neighborhood party. *ZBo has terrorized his neighborhood with gunfire, loud parties all hours of the night, screaming and other such idiotic actions."*
> 
> --Rick, Molalla, OR


I guess Rick from Molalla keeps pretty close watch on the goings-on in Stafford, hmm? Or maybe Rick from Molalla just reads Canzano's columns.

barfo


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

barfo said:


> I guess Rick from Molalla keeps pretty close watch on the goings-on in Stafford, hmm? Or maybe Rick from Molalla just reads Canzano's columns.


Or maybe Rick has friends in Stafford who know all about Zach's activities in the neighborhood. 

And maybe you just hate hearing anything negative about Zach . . .


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Or maybe Rick has friends in Stafford who know all about Zach's activities in the neighborhood.
> 
> And maybe you just hate hearing anything negative about Zach . . .


Maybe, but I doubt it, on both scores. 

I'm not a big Zach fan, never have been. Not a Zach hater, either. 

barfo


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> According to a comment made on the Newsday story, Randolph's neighbors are happy to see him go:
> 
> "Being a Portland Oregon native, I have seen ZBo from beginning to, thankfully, the end. He is the poster child of what a thug gets away with simply because he can play basketball.
> 
> ...




they also said that at the partys he had ATV's goin at like 3 AM and girls screaming and laughing while riding on the back


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

The NY Media is going to shred him apart, and its sad because i dont remember him stating this. Zach could probably do nothing wrong in NY and he would still be subject to endless ridicule.

but (steven A smith says) quite frankly, I dont mind one bit!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I hated the trade but the truth is, Zach's not the sharpest tool in the shed. I think it's good he's gone and his great stats were somewhat artifical. I only wish we could have gotten more out of him in the trade.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Five5even said:


> The NY Media is going to shred him apart, and its sad because i dont remember him stating this. Zach could probably do nothing wrong in NY and he would still be subject to endless ridicule.
> 
> but (steven A smith says) quite frankly, I dont mind one bit!


The NY media will sing Zach's praises _if he does well on the court_.
And that's the difference (between NY media and Portland media), regardless
of how well he played, he got lambasted in Portland for off the court stuff.

Zach will play hard, he'll rebound, he'll score, and the media will notice.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I think it will kind of be like Sheed in Detroit. The fans will love him for the first few seasons, but then something will happen. In Sheed's case it was getting thrown out in the playoffs, the Detroit fans were pissed. I could see Zbo being very popular in New York, but at some point things fall apart for him.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

wizmentor said:


> The NY media will sing Zach's praises _if he does well on the court_.
> And that's the difference (between NY media and Portland media), regardless
> of how well he played, he got lambasted in Portland for off the court stuff.
> 
> Zach will play hard, he'll rebound, he'll score, and the media will notice.


Zach will only get praise if they win their division AND plays well. There is no 'OR' scenario.

Look at teams in NY area, Yankees, Knicks, Mets, they all are expected to do really well.

players for all of those teams get put through the wringer every day if they dont hit a homerun or win a game, and for the most part DONT win a division title or a championship.

I think someone said it earlier, you can bat .300+, hit 45 hr a year and still be ridiculed endlessly because you cant win a game or deliver a championship in NY.

Zach must live up to his potential on a nightly basis AND exceed expectations by delivering a winning record. And even then he will likely be bugged by the media because of his past issues.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

wizmentor said:


> The NY media will sing Zach's praises _if he does well on the court_.
> *And that's the difference (between NY media and Portland media), regardless
> of how well he played, he got lambasted in Portland for off the court stuff.*
> 
> Zach will play hard, he'll rebound, he'll score, and the media will notice.


:lol: 

Alex Rodriguez is perhaps the best player in baseball, yet he gets crucified by the NY media for something as innocuous as taking his shirt off in Central Park. Then he is followed by paparazzi all around North America so one "Stray-Rod" photo of him with some blonde can be splashed on the tabloid covers.

The first misstep that Zach has will make his Portland media days seem like a joke. The NYC media is frothing at the mouth to get Isiah out of there, and bringing in a high-risk plodder like Randolph who put up stats on a terrible team makes him make or break for Isiah's future.

I really think it will be morbidly fun to watch the "Hoop Family" stumble their way in and out of trouble in the city that never sleeps. Hell, some production company should be hitting up Zach's agent for a reality show at this very moment.

I plan on getting the popcorn ready. :cheers:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey that's how we roll in the Hoop Family! Can't wait 'til we get to NYC baby!!!!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Hey that's how we roll in the Hoop Family! Can't wait 'til we get to NYC baby!!!!


:lol: 

Someone needs to follow them with a camera.

What I wonder is where will they ride their ATVs at 3am? Times Square?


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

ChadWick said:


> they also said that at the partys he had ATV's goin at like 3 AM and girls screaming and laughing while riding on the back


Well, at least wasn't in a strip club at 3AM.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

furball said:


> Well, at least wasn't in a strip club at 3AM.


No, it's strip clubs at midnight and ATVs at 3am.

Did you miss the most recent "Hoop Family" newsletter?


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

hoojacks said:


> I never remember him stating that, or him being "known" to state that. Can anyone vouch for this?


I can vouch for the fact that I read it either in the police report for the sexual assault case or in the civil lawsuit she filed.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

I heard Canzano say that one of his NY media cohorts called the Portland Police for comment prior to Zach's "meet the NY media" presser today.

LMAO at anyone thinking he won't be a tabloid poster boy if he even gets a speeding ticket.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Why so much discussion about a Knick? Since When do we care about the Knicks?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

ebott said:


> Why so much discussion about a Knick? Since When do we care about the Knicks?


That's easy for you to say. 

Did the Hoop Family leave you hanging with no place to ATV at 3am?

:lol:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NY will be fine wiht Zach if he puts the ball in the bucket and rebounds....they loved Spreewell in NYC...after the PJ choke.....as long as he plays and plays decently, which isn't too far out of the question, he'll be fine....NYers have more important stuff to talk about than someone being in a strip club at 3am and knocking a display over or whatever the soup de jour is in portland. 

Sure, it'll make a small blurb, but most new yorkers really won't care all that much...they're basketball fans first, moralists second...if he puts the ball in the bucket, they won't care if he's a gangsta or whatever garbage Joe Blow Schmobucket in Bodunk Oregon claims that his friend's neighbor's ATV riding coach is whining about.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Xericx said:


> ...they won't care if he's a gangsta or whatever garbage Joe Blow Schmobucket in Bodunk Oregon claims that his friend's neighbor's ATV riding coach is whining about.


For most NYers hearing that report would cause them to think less of _Oregon_, more so than Zach.


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

Xericx said:


> NYers have more important stuff to talk about than someone being in a strip club at 3am and knocking a display over or whatever the soup de jour is in portland.


Sincerely,
Alex Rodriguez


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

sabas4mvp said:


> I think it will kind of be like Sheed in Detroit. The fans will love him for the first few seasons, but then something will happen. In Sheed's case it was getting thrown out in the playoffs, the Detroit fans were pissed. I could see Zbo being very popular in New York, but at some point things fall apart for him.


At least he has time because of his "youthier" age and all...


----------

